# Stainless Steel Razor Blades - WHERE?



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

Where do you guys buy stainless steal razor blades for cleaning the sides of your tank?

I only have issues with the algae near the bottom of the tank, as i try not to disturb the corals/sand. I get a 1 inch caked on layer of algae that needs to be removed with a razor.

I had a razor, and after 1 use it rusted to hell..

What do i need to buy, and where?


----------



## sweet ride (Nov 16, 2010)

I would usually pick them up from BRS, but MOPS has them as well.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

I use the Kent Pro algae scrapers. They come in various length handles as well.
http://www.aquariumsupplies.ca/scraper-metal-blade-p-160.html
http://www.aquariumsupplies.ca/scraper-metal-blade-p-158.html
And you can buy replacement blades too.
http://www.aquariumsupplies.ca/scraper-replacement-blade-metal-p-157.html
--
Paul


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

I bought the easy blade attachment:
http://premiumaquatics.com/aquatic-supplies/EB-SA-G.html

and picked up a pack of these:
http://premiumaquatics.com/store/me...ode=PA&Product_Code=EB-RB-SS10&Category_Code=

But the easy blade attachment is for algae magnets.


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

Geez, for once i would like to buy a product in this hobby that i didnt think was overpriced, lol......

Guess its time for another online order.....


----------



## Zortch (Nov 3, 2010)

Get something like this product:
http://www.hardwareworld.com/Safety-Scraper-p7OAJWZ.aspx
Should have them at homedepot type places.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Zortch said:


> Get something like this product:
> http://www.hardwareworld.com/Safety-Scraper-p7OAJWZ.aspx
> Should have them at homedepot type places.


I don't think that will last very long in a saltwater application.


----------



## ozi (Aug 23, 2007)

If you clean & dry them properly after every use, they won't rust!!!
Rinse in tap water and then dry them with paper towels or something similar. Also store them in a dry place after.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

ozi said:


> If you clean & dry them properly after every use, they won't rust!!!
> Rinse in tap water and then dry them with paper towels or something similar. Also store them in a dry place after.


In a perfect world 

I doubt a holder like that is designed to withstand salt corrosion. Just to many little crevasses for the salt to hide in.

Cleaning like you said will definitely prolong it's life though.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

I use one of these...I like having the control of a short handle...










I buy replacement razor blades at Lowes or Home Depot, 100 for around 10 bucks. I usually forget to rinse and dry them so I only have the one use before they rust, but for 10 cents a piece, who cares?


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

Are there any concerns using a non stainless steel blade to clean?

I know copper is the cryptonite for inverts... any worries with cheap metals?


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

I honestly hadn't really given it a thought. I figure it's in the tank for such a short period, nothing would leach out of the metal. I just did a quick search on blades and the sites all say they're made of steel anyhow...
I DO rinse them thoroughly before using them, because I find all blades, whether sold for aquarium use or not, have an oily feel to them. I figure it's either a leftover from the manufacturing process or applied so that they don't corrode before sale if exposed to humidity...


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

carmenh said:


> I use one of these...I like having the control of a short handle...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what I use...never a problem and CHEAP...LOL


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Copper in the scrapers shouldn't be an issue.

1. Copper is much bendier than iron or nickel (the components of stainless steel) -- it would make for an inferior product.
2. Copper is more expensive than nickel or steel (including copper would be a waste of money for the manufacturer).

For these reasons, I think it would be pretty safe to say that there is no copper in razor blades of any type.


----------

